# Outcast Sale



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Great sale, got there at about 3:30. I was really surprised how crowded it was. I am very proud of myself, only spent $350, could easily have been more. I'm sure I will go back this weekend to see what I missed.

Jake


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

As in tradition, you are supposed to let us know what you bought. Where'd that $350 go?


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

I slept in my truck last night in the West Marine parking lot. Wow, what a show. Got a couple inshore combos, 20 packs of gulp knock offs, a couple of those buckets,and6 quartsof deer musk.I will be back this afternoon and again first thing in the morning.Lets hear everyone elses stories/buys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

I got a new Saragosa 8000 for $104 with a 7 foot Trevela spinning rod for $69. Not to mention butterfly jigs for $9.00and a lot of terminal tackle for some great prices.I got to use the gift card in the store for an additional 10 bucks off another Trevela jigging rod. I had to leave and go to work before I spent way to much. Thanks Outcast I really appreciate such a great sale.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

will there be a costa rep there? can they take care of any issues with old pairs? will new pairs be at discount? how much?

thanks anybody who can answer


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

got there at 6am still busy but not bad got a new fishing rod shimano (i cant spell the name right now) some pliers 2 bubble boxes and thats about it spent $95


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

to answer my own question they had some costas marked down about 30 percent. no rep. lot of folks gettin new ones. i bought a dip net for three bucks and a russell filet knife for eight bucks. may go back after i process some deals i saw. lots of good deals on tackle as usual. wish i had more to spend.:letsdrink


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

:usaflagPenn 750 SS for $90, several daiwa combos for 40 and lotsa jigs and terminal tackle. $480 and out!!!


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I am getting into jigging so I bought a Saltist st40h with 80lb power pro $150 , Saltist 30h 65 pp $140, trevala 6'3" $100, Daiwa Saltiga rod $95, Key largo spinning jig rod.Lots of bucktails for 2 bucks each and a set of Costa Turbine 580's. I wife that did not kill me when I got home, PRICELESS.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just curious how much are the 580's going for?

Mike


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *PompNewbie (2/26/2009)*Just curious how much are the 580's going for?
> 
> Mike




I got the stringer 580's and i think list was 240 and the sale price was 178.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks Doug!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

How late is the sale open?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *[email protected] (2/26/2009)*How late is the sale open?


Inside closes at 8PM (I think) not sure about the tent sale.

I ended up with a Key Largo rod, 15-20 lb of assorted weights, 3 streachs, 5 shimano jigs, some wire, swivels and other various tackle. Dropped $200 the 1st round.. 

Getting some Costas and maybe a small reel tomorrow. 

I'm sure I will go back and get some small other nick nacks but that is the big stuff I am gonna get. What to pick up some Flourcarbon also.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

I only got a 7' Trevalia, i could kick my self in the but for not saving a bunch of money like i promised myself last year.:banghead


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone no how long the outside sale stays open???


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i got a stradic 5000 for $120, one of the berkley amp 7' spinning rods for $23,3 rolls of suffix siege for $4 a roll .and some small tackle think ill go back when i get of work in the morning


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nextstep (2/26/2009)*will there be a costa rep there? can they take care of any issues with old pairs? will new pairs be at discount? how much?
> 
> thanks anybody who can answer


Yes there will be a costa rep there this weekend. He will be putting on most of the Blue Water seminars. His name is Chad. I'm sure he can take care of you issues.


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Got 2 Key Largo Cobia Rods, stand-up harness, outrigger clips, and $100 of assorted lures and such

Jake


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (2/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *nextstep (2/26/2009)*will there be a costa rep there? can they take care of any issues with old pairs? will new pairs be at discount? how much?
> ...


Brant, you need to put in a plug for guideline sunglasses. I got a pair from himlast week at the the florida sportsman show and , the lenses and frames are just as good as the costa 580s that i lost in the bay. the price on the guidelines are much better!!!!!!!!!!!!! even with 30% sale . Check them out before you drop all that cash on costas. you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

2 -12ft surf rods, 1 -15ft surf rod and 2 reels. Apx. $150.00 with $10.00 PFF gift card. THANKS OUTCAST!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Also bought a pair of the guidelines from Brant at the sportsman show. Great price for a great pair of glasses. I strongly suggest checking them out if you are thinking about buying another pair of fishing glasses.:clap


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

That is all I use anymore is the guideline fishing glasses. I have them with the bifocals built in and they are great.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for the info brant peacher!:letsdrink


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

do they open at 4am tom friday as well?


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

No the rest of the time is 6 am.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

6am till what time do they close....


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

See everyone in the morning. I have to go back!!!! I will be waiting in line by 4:00 AM.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank all of you for your interest in Guideline. PM me and if you ever have any questions regarding these glasses andand I will be glad to tell you how to get them.

Thanks again


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Ended up with a big 18000FB Spheros for $135. Great sale:clap


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

got a 8' teal/gold key largo graphite, 7' carrot stick w/ penn slammer 360, terminal tackle,jigs, and hat


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish I had more money to spend there! I got a diawa triforce baitcaster and a rod for 60 total. I'll be back there again for some lures and stuff.


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't spend to much today. Got 10 packs of Gulps, couple Mirr O Lures, some terminal. Not a whole lot of inshore stuff. This is my 3rd year going and this seems to be the best year. Lots of reels and great rods and the most hunting stuff I've seen out there. Great sale as usual and I'll be back atleast one more time.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe it is because I have always been behind the grill but I would have to agree. 

The rod selection this year seems to be TOP NOTICH. 

Great JOB Tommy. 

Didn't eat today but will Knock a burger or two down tomorrow.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Got a Sustain FE 4000, two graphite beach rods, plus loads of tackle. Total came to $360. Came back for Shrimp and mudbugs at lunch too. GREAT sale as always Outcast crew!!!!! :toast


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't really need anything so I just bought a few things that I wanted.

This is my third year going and I gotta hand it to the Outcast crew. Everybody over there is knowledgable and as friendly as can be and they had some good prices. 

All the fishermen I know look forward to this sale every year. It's become something of a Pensacola icon.

I don't know of any other store in Pensacola that puts on anything close to this to thank their customers. 

Oh, and the shrimp and crawfish were great ! Thanks Outcast.


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Got some lead, jigs, and terminal.Spent $60. Going back to check out rods and bows. There goes some more retirement money....


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked up some fresh water tackle and a string stopper for my bow. Hanz (sorry for spelling) in the bow tec trailer put the string stopper on checked out my 2 year old bow tec Allegiance and got me squared away for the last weekend of bow season. Very good people and pricing....I am glad I went!!!


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

They just busted some kids trying to steal sunglasses.:nonono


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Alchemist (2/26/2009)*They just busted some kids trying to steal sunglasses.:nonono


Good, Hopefully they will bust anyone else if they try to steal..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was there at 0345 and the line wasn't quite to the road. Got in and searched around...picked up a big fish net, a fightin' belt, few misc. lures, and a micro spin Diawa...Inside I got a shirt, hat, and me and the ole lady a new pair of Costas. Got my $10.00 certificate (Thanks Outcast) and left about $250.00 poorer:usaflag

Anyone look to see the cost of that big 80 wide combo sitting there...I was scared to:letsdrink


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone for there support of our sale. You all made the first day a great success. I would like to thank our cooks for doing a great job on the Crawfish and Shrimp. I hope you enjoyed them. Buffalo Rock Pepsi did a great job in providing the drinks for the sale. We will have a lot more to bring out over the days and I hope you will return. TheFREE food line up and the FREEseminarswill be great and I look forward to seeing you. Until tommorrow good luck and tight lines. I am looking forward to the bed because I have not seen mine since Wednesday morning at 6:00am.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I picked up a couple of diawa bent butt rods, another trevalla jigging rod and a few other small items. Saving a few bucks for the weekend!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I used my tax return to stimulate the economy... Stella 3000,... SWEET!!!

Of course it took me 30 minutes to figure out how toconvert it to a southpaw rig.:banghead:banghead:banghead

I actually had to read directions,:doh:doh:doh and find out I needed to change a small shaft in the handle (included in the box) I was just about to head back to Outcast and complain when the directions steered me in the right direction...:looser:looser

But it's now in it's right place, I gotta tell ya' on a Shimano Teramar rod it'll cast a Scum Frog about a mile.

The bass behind my houseare TERRIFIED!!!... the Specks and Reds on the flatswill be too in about a month.

Thanks Tommy and the gang at Outcast...GREAT price, and a lot of fun!

Jim

Good Luck with the rest of the sale.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have to call them tomorrow and see if I can shop by phone i need some new tackle out here. I picked up a nice Trinadad 50 last year, I love that reel so much I want to get one for the wife.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, just got back and $150.

Bought some Costas and two more jigs.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Got a saragosa 18k and a daiwa saltiga jigging rod for $309.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GONU (2/26/2009)*I'll have to call them tomorrow and see if I can shop by phone i need some new tackle out here. I picked up a nice Trinadad 50 last year, I love that reel so much I want to get one for the wife.




They had a Trinadad 50 and 40 left on the table with Wade watching over 'em. Had the 40 out and playing with it... seeing a genie would pop out and give me the secret fishing lat/long but no - no mojo so I put it back. Got 2 TN-40's there a couple years ago. I love them but don't -really- need more then 2 or so I keep trying to tell myself and evidently was successful today. 



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Went this morning - Limited ourselves to $100 before we even got there.. lol.. spent all but $5 of it. . . on jigs, spoons, yozuri bonitos, shirts, sabikis, lead, Gulp, shoes,I can't even remember what else. On the way home wemade ANOTHER list of things to get that we didn't get today... we'll probablymake another trip tomorrow or Sunday. CANNOT BELIEVE THE AMOUNT OF STUFF THERE FOR CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *reelfinatical (2/27/2009)*Went this morning - Limited ourselves to $100 before we even got there.. lol.. spent all but $5 of it. . . on jigs, spoons, yozuri bonitos, shirts, sabikis, lead, Gulp, shoes,I can't even remember what else. On the way home wemade ANOTHER list of things to get that we didn't get today... we'll probablymake another trip tomorrow or Sunday. CANNOT BELIEVE THE AMOUNT OF STUFF THERE FOR CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!!


Great update on the sale! I'll be headed there as early as I can tomorrow.....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

anyone know the hours for sunday??


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

6am-8pm. Thanks.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *outcast (2/27/2009)*6am-8pm. Thanks.


see you around noonish


----------



## MirrOman (Dec 25, 2007)

Got off of work at 12:30, couldn't pick up the girl until 2, so headed down to Outcast. Went around the tent sales first, looking at the reels, could not find what I wanted, and found a Mirrolure L29MR for $2.75. Searched all through that box and thought I might have the last one, and a couple of boxes later, found the rest of them, got 9 altogether. Headed inside to get my spooled reels, and also picked up a sweet 6 1/2 ft Key Largo Flounder rod for the baitcast reel I am looking for. All in all a great sale and I will probably make another stop in there before it is over with. Thanks Tommy and all of the staff!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Diawa Accudepth LC27 line counter reel (to replace the one that went in the drink last year on my spooning rod), penn inshore combo, shimano 6.6 combo, two diawacombos for the kids, large spool of mono, two knives, and a little terminal tacke all for $160. I love this sale.


----------



## eli17 (Nov 4, 2007)

Picked up two reels, DaiwaTierra 3000 spinning & Diawa Tierra 153H Baitcast. Paid $ 190 for both, so I figure Outcast saved me around $40-$60. Now I'm going back to try to find some rods.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

got 8 packs of seven strand leader, 2 double packs of squid skirts(tentacles for ling jigs), some gotcha lures, mono leader, 2 reels spooled up, costas, and swivels. 



just wondering what kind of line do they use to spool up the reels? 



also this is my first time going to the outcast sale and it was awesome. couldnt believe everything was on sale for those prices. also enjoyed the free doughnuts since i spent all my breakfast money there.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Trip #2 today with friends..

I got my first "more acceptablelength" surf rod & reel (lol,no moreusing my short 7' rods out there, ha ha!) .... Scott got an inshore Daiwa combo.... 200g butterfly jigs.... more gulps, 180# fluoro, 30# momoi, i got a mega shark tourny visor, toothproof leaders, boone versions of the yozuri bonitos, gotcha plugs... i'm probably forgetting something.. anyway,DO NOT LET ME GO BACK TOMORROW!!:letsdrink


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

picked up another cooler, a pretty sweet Key Largo inshore rod and a new Bow.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot when does it end?? I need to get down there and pick up some little stuff...


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Went to Outcast on Friday but only had a few minutes to look around as I had to get to a class. Headed back over around noon today and stayed for about 4 hours. Had a great day looking around, sampling the great food (burgers, fish, hotdogs..) The guys on the grill were sure doing an awesome job.

I got a Penn Senator 6/0 with a nice 5 and half foot Penn Mariner Stand Up Rod. The rod was 80 bucks but 20% off and the reel was 15% off. I also bought a Penn 750 combo they had for $124.00.Ended up getting a bag of gotchas, weights, a dipnet, and some sabiki rigs all for cheap. About a $400.00 day. Hope to put the stuff to some good use in the weeks to come.

The cobia lecture was great! Top Notch event in my book. Thanks Outcast.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I am glad everyone has enjoyed the sale. I hope you come back today. We are putting more reels out as we speak. The seminar line up today is top notch and the food will be great. I know it will be cold but the deals are hot. See ya there.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

My wife and i went this morning after breakfast at ihop. she saw that i took a good bit of intrest in the ar-15 they had there. so she bought it for me for an early b day present. I have the best wife in the world.


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

I went to the sale Saturday morning and bought a pair of Costa Del Mar Brines.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is today the last day of the sale??If so i'm making a bee-line for them in a few mins..


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah today is the last day. I think they close at 8.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Another fantastic sale Outcast !



- Rods / I found a Calcutta spinning rod for $119.00 , a Tsunami surf rod for $ 20, another shimano and also a nice Penn rod. 

- I got a Diawa Tierra 1500 for $59 / a Shimano Batum 50 baitcaster reel for $35 

- 4 Russell knives for $9 a piece

- 2 Bimini Bay shirts , 3 T shirts 

- 6 packs of Gulps, 3 reels relined, 2 bags of Rack up for $4.50 each

I spent a little over $ 500 spent this year



The shrimp , crawfish and then the barbeque on Friday was outstanding.

A special Thank You to Tim, Robert, David, and Wade for all of your helpful tips and information.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Ernie & I had a great time today at the sale. It was great seeing everyone! Thank you to the staff for all their hard work & to Sam's Seafood for the delcious food!Tons of great deals butmy favorite buy was this... Benchmade DeJavoo S30V steel& GT handle

!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I ended up going.. Got there around 7, did'nt spend much cause of course could'nt see much and they were putting alot of stuff up quick..

Linda, is that the knives that were upfront for like a buck apiece?? I almost bought one but did'nt.. they looked decent..


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

no... that one was on sale for $125...


----------



## RedHooks (Feb 4, 2009)

First time at the Outcast sale. Wow!



I was able to get my first Boga (315). Out the door at $87 using my gift card. I will definitely be back next year with more money in hand.



Thanks Outcast!


----------



## pescador (Nov 7, 2007)

Bought some miscellaneous tackle and line, but you can't beat $69. for a nice ladders stand.

Thanks Outcast


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Well it is all over now and I want to thank you all for making it a great success. I want to thank all of the volunteers, employees , and seminar speakers for making it go on without a hitch. It is time to start buying for next year but until then lets go Cobia fishing. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to add my THANKS for all the hardwork and great sale. Also thanks for spooling my reels this morning!!:bowdown


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

My first time at the Outcast sale but WOW - WOW - I can't say thanks enough to Jud and the other guys there that worked so hard to make this year a success. I was totally imazed by the range of things available, on sale, great prices and discounts, in stock and the availability of both Outcast and other experts to answer our questions and provide guidance on what to buy. 

THANKS to TEAM OUTCAST !!!!!


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Went back Sunday also and bought a few hats, some more weights, line, and some owner circle hooks. Wanted to say that the lecture by Donnie Rozier and Captain Wes Rozier was top notch. Thanks guys. I might just have to do some pompano fishing now.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the great sale and good food. I didn't get inside this year but spent my allowance outside. Great deals. :bowdown


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

I got the Judge....


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

lifetime p-cola resident and this was my first year attending the sale and boy did I load up, great deals friendly staff, thanks to all involved


----------

